
Hddsurgery.com – interesting hd recovery tools and FIRMWARE - g-b-r
https://hddsurgery.com
======
g-b-r
I ran into this by chance, I didn't even know there was a market for hard disk
repair/recovery tools.

And they are from Belgrade! :0

The tools are not really affordable for a normal user, but still interesting I
think.

Quite interesting is this too:
[https://firmware.hddsurgery.com](https://firmware.hddsurgery.com) that is, a
collection of firmwares for an enormous amount of HD models.

